# CPU läuft nicht mit fullspeed.

## V10lator

Hi,

seid einiger Zeit ist mein Netbook spürbar langsamer. Anfangs dachte ich mir nichts dabei, heute regte es mich aber so auf das ich nachgesehen habe was los ist:

```
[schlepptop ~]# cpufreqd-get                                      (05-20 19:17)

Name (#1):   OnDemandHigh

Governor:   ondemand

Min freq:   800000

Max freq:   1600000

Name (#2):   OnDemandLow

Governor:   ondemand

Min freq:   800000

Max freq:   1333000

Name (#3):   PerformanceHigh

Active on CPU#:   0, 1

Governor:   performance

Min freq:   1600000

Max freq:   1600000
```

So weit so gut, sie sollte also auf Fullspeed laufen, aber:

```
[schlepptop ~]# cat /proc/cpuinfo                                 (05-20 19:17)

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 28

model name   : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1333.000
```

(auf das wichtigste gekürzt).

Wieso arbeitet die CPU also nur mit 1,33 GHz?  :Sad: 

//EDIT: Ich habe gerade mal das Netzkabel abgezogen damit cpufreqd das Profil wechselt:

```
[schlepptop ~]# cpufreqd-get                                      (05-20 19:27)

Name (#1):   OnDemandHigh

Active on CPU#:   0

Governor:   ondemand

Min freq:   800000

Max freq:   1600000

Name (#2):   OnDemandLow

Governor:   ondemand

Min freq:   800000

Max freq:   1333000

Name (#3):   PerformanceHigh

Active on CPU#:   1

Governor:   performance

Min freq:   1600000

Max freq:   1600000
```

Wieso wechselt er nur bei einem Sibling? Auch wenn ich das Kabel wieder anstecke ändert er es nicht wieder zurück (wodurch ein Sibling jetzt nurnoch mit 800 MHz arbeitet, obwohl gerade portage läuft).

//EDIT²: Habe etwas in den Logs gefunden, es wiederholt sich alle 2 Sekunden:

```
May 20 20:05:17 schlepptop cpufreqd: cpufreqd_set_profile     : Couldn't set profile "PerformanceHigh" set for cpu0 (1600000-1600000-performance)

May 20 20:05:17 schlepptop cpufreqd: cpufreqd_loop            : Cannot set policy, Rule unchanged ("none").
```

Google sagt dazu nur das man ab Kernel 2.6.25 eine neue Version der cupfrequtils benötigt, diese Meldung ist jedoch sehr alt.

Kernel: 2.6.37

cpufrequtils: 008

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal was 

```
cpufreq-info
```

 sagt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin immer mit powernowd glücklich gewesen, der hat sogar den Vorteil, dass er SMP unterstützt, d. h. die CPUs werden separat dynamisch getaktet.

----------

## toralf

Brauchst Du denn spezielle userland Tools ? Der ondemand-governor im kernel .37 läuft doch stabil, oder ?

----------

## V10lator

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Schau doch mal was 
> 
> ```
> cpufreq-info
> ```
> ...

 

```
cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an cpufreq@vger.kernel.org.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.28 GHz und 1.33 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.33 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 1

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.28 GHz und 1.33 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.33 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).
```

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Brauchst Du denn spezielle userland Tools ?

 Ja, denn cpufreqd ändert nicht nur den governor, es führt auch noch Scripte aus (um z.B. die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Monitors zu verringern/erhöhen).

Ich halte das ganze mittlerweile aber für ein thermisches Problem. Ist das Netbook (länger) aus und wird wieder eingeschaltet hat es nach dem booten erst mal seine vollen 1,6 GHz. Erst im laufe des Betriebs (ich habe noch nicht genug getestet um zu sagen wann genau) fällt es auf 1,33 GHz.

----------

## DarkSpir

Gut, mein Laptop ist älter, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass mir die Core-Temperatur bis zum Freeze durch die Decke geht, wenn ich das System fest auf vollen 2,4 GHz laufen lasse. Tatsächlich ist die Kühlung so schlecht ausgelegt, dass ich bei längerem Dauerbetrieb auf 1,2 GHz drosseln muss, damit er mir nicht zu heiss und instabil wird.

Scheinbar hast du da ähnliche Probleme (wobei es so aussieht als würde dein Bios da noch zwischenregeln). Wie ist denn bei dir die Core-Temperatur wenn er abregelt?

Und mal an die Allgemeinheit gefragt: Wie ist das bei euch so mit Laptops und Thermik? Müsst ihr irgendwann auch hart runterregeln oder könnt ihr alle eure Kisten bis zum Anschlag hoch fahren und dann über Stunden hinweg auf 100% CPU-Last laufen lassen, ohne über 100 Grad Coretemperatur zu kommen? (mein Core 2 Duo auf 2,4 GHz und dann irgendwas kompilieren lassen und er hat vom frischen Einschalten weg die 80 Grad innerhalb von maximal einer Viertelstunde erreicht)

Sobald wieder Kohle da ist, wird die Kiste in den Ruhestand gehen aber eventuell investier ich zwischenzeitlich noch irgendwie was in eine vernünftige Kühllösung...

----------

## V10lator

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> Wie ist denn bei dir die Core-Temperatur wenn er abregelt?

 Ich war die letzten Tage viel unterwegs und es sieht auch so aus als ob sich das demnächst nicht ändern wird, mir fehlt also die zeit für "Langzeittests".

Ich kann aber die aktuellen Daten posten:

```
[schlepptop src/linux]# cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp

65000

[schlepptop src/linux]# cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e MHz -e GHz

model name   : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

cpu MHz      : 1333.000

model name   : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

cpu MHz      : 1333.000

```

In der letzten Zeit wurde nur gesurft, dies dürfte die CPU nicht allzu sehr belasten. Ich glaube das BIOS regelt zwar irgendwann runter, aber nie wieder hoch.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sobald wieder Kohle da ist, wird die Kiste in den Ruhestand gehen

 Alte Hardware ist bei mir immer gern gesehen. Nur bevor es auf dem Müll landet...  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., wenn es tatsächlich Überhitzung ist würde ich zunächst das Kühlsystem reinigen, eventuell ist es nur mit Staub zugesetzt?

Normal sollten solche Notebooks doch auch unter stundenlanger Vollast, selbst im Sommer bei 30 °C keine Probleme bekommen. Alles andere wäre doch eine Fehlkonstruktion des Kühlsystems...

----------

## V10lator

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., wenn es tatsächlich Überhitzung ist würde ich zunächst das Kühlsystem reinigen, eventuell ist es nur mit Staub zugesetzt?

 Glaube ich nicht. Es ist noch nicht alzu lang her als das Netbook in Einzelteilen vor mir lag.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Normal sollten solche Notebooks doch auch unter stundenlanger Vollast, selbst im Sommer bei 30 °C keine Probleme bekommen. Alles andere wäre doch eine Fehlkonstruktion des Kühlsystems...

 Jain.

Die original W-LAN Karte hatte eine extrem schlechte Leistung, deswegen tauschte ich sie aus. Die neue wird aber sehr Heiß. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das diese Wärme sich im Gehäuse ausbreitet (es sind vielleicht 20 cm bis zur CPU, bis zur Heatpipe des Kühlsystems noch weniger). Leider ist mir noch keine einfache Möglichkeit eingefallen die Wärme der Karte aus dem Gehäuse zu leiten.

----------

